# Help? How can i prepare?



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

Hi. Basically with everything going on with all these events like the police officers being killed and now that coup in turkey has just got my mind in 2 places. Either another event is going to trigger mass distress to the point where martial law is going to be put in place and we all know what happens after that and the other thing im thinking about is the economic collapse thats coming. Like im just overwhelmed from all of this. I have no plan or anything saved for this. Im sorry if my grammar is weird but can someone just tell me what i need to do? At least give me some ideas so i can lay out the groundwork for a plan? And also can someone who is really keeping an eye on politics and economics can you give me a rough estimate on when things are really going to get shakey for the dollar? I ordered basic bug out bag supplies like a compass,mylar blanket, etc but also what are good out-of-the-box tools or techniques i should know? Please just ideas no negativity


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

our best advise is to read other posts here.. and educate yourself.. most of your questions have already been answered in one form or another here.. soak it in.. and introduce yourself.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, first you need to tell us where you live, US, other country, city, rural ???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thrax555 said:


> Hi. Basically with everything going on with all these events like the police officers being killed and now that coup in turkey has just got my mind in 2 places. Either another event is going to trigger mass distress to the point where martial law is going to be put in place and we all know what happens after that and the other thing im thinking about is the economic collapse thats coming. Like im just overwhelmed from all of this. I have no plan or anything saved for this. Im sorry if my grammar is weird but can someone just tell me what i need to do? At least give me some ideas so i can lay out the groundwork for a plan? And also can someone who is really keeping an eye on politics and economics can you give me a rough estimate on when things are really going to get shakey for the dollar? I ordered basic bug out bag supplies like a compass,mylar blanket, etc but also what are good out-of-the-box tools or techniques i should know? Please just ideas no negativity


First thing to do; take a deep breath and re-read your post. Do the words Irrational Nilly come to mind?


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Hello from KY. 

Take a deep breath, grab your favorite adult beverage or 2, get a notepad and start slowly going through the past posts on this site!
Plenty of very good info here, just take your time, make some notes, and let it sink in. 

You won't be prepped in a day but you'll be surprised what you can do in a few weeks to a month!


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Slippy he said no negativity. Lol


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Welcome! Relax. Just do what you can each day to buy double on your basic need items, watch for the sales and try your best not to dip into your preps. Rotate stuff you use all the time. Get a leg up and go buy some big bags of rice and beans right off the bat...and start stocking up on water any way you can.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

:icon_surprised:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

inceptor said:


> :icon_surprised:


Now Thrax .......... lets not forget our place when we come visiting and asking for help. You hear now?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Thraxx555 , first things first , you didn't play buy the rules , second : potty mouth is not very nice when asking for help and someone tries to give you advice , third : there are many people here that will help you " only if you have respect for everyone " fourth : if I were you " start over with a intro post " .


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Dude, not the proper way to seek advise.
There are a lot of smart, experienced folks here.
Perhaps you would like to start again?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I will take you deep sea fishing and we can talk and practice survival when we get about 20 miles south of the dock......


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

First things first: Decide what you are preparing for. In your case, civil unrest and an economic collapse.

Next, do some research on these forums and reach out to people if you have questions. But Prepping 101 says that an individual needs between 2-3 gallons of water per day to survive. So do the math and decide how long term you're prepping for. A good rule of thumb is to start off with a 30-day supply, then increase to a 3-month, 6-month, Year.. you get the point.

Freeze dried foods are best for long-term storing, canned goods will last a couple of years.

To deal with your civil unrest worries, I would suggest loading up on some guns and ammo. If you have more questions regarding anything just ask. And be polite. Cussing is not really tolerated.

Welcome!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

let's all be honest... slippy may be imbred...... not sure what imbred is.. but slippy may be it... unless he meant inbred.. in which case likely just picking a fight. never enter a battle of wits unarmed son!!


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

ND_ponyexpress_ said:


> let's all be honest... slippy may be imbred...... not sure what imbred is.. but slippy may be it... unless he meant inbred.. in which case likely just picking a fight. never enter a battle of wits unarmed son!!


comon now a one letter typo.........if your not commenting with the information i am looking for can you just not comment at all im getting tired of checking notifications not getting the information i need


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Thrax555 said:


> comon now a one letter typo.........if your not commenting with the information i am looking for can you just not comment at all im getting tired of checking notifications not getting the information i need


So what kind of info are you looking for? Do you want someone to just give you a list?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you are in so much of a hurry, look the god damned stuff up yourself.

Mr. I'm too important to wait can stuff it, you get nothing from me.

What is your real name, Joe Biden???


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Thrax, I am relatively new here myself but I spent a few weeks just reading through the forums before I actually come on. Yes I was a lurker. But I can tell you this, there is LOADS of great info here and people that have WAY MORE knowledge than me. Even that old Hillbilly, inbred, F**Ktard you referred too :tango_face_wink: He is very knowledgeable and has many skills he can and has passed along. Yes he is a bit honoree but just think of him as the forum Grand Paw.

My suggestion: Pick a topic on the forum, grab a beer, and just sit and scroll. A notebook is handy too. I tried doing it without a notebook and I had so many windows open on my computer I forgot what the heck I was looking for.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Thrax555 said:


> comon now a one letter typo.........if your not commenting with the information i am looking for can you just not comment at all im getting tired of checking notifications not getting the information i need


well.. I failed mind-reading... you obviously need a desert survival kit!.. unless you live in the arctic.. and water tabs will be useful.. unless you are living on the ocean... and snow shoes!!! unless you happen to be in the jungle..... see how this works? with bad intel, we can't help you much.. you need to help yourself first and absorb the responses to the same questions all Newbs ask.... get water... get food... get bandaids... and get a way to protect them... and then you will be ahead of 80% of the zombies out there!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thrax555 said:


> comon now a one letter typo.........if your not commenting with the information i am looking for can you just not comment at all im getting tired of checking notifications not getting the information i need


Ladies and Gentlemen,

Should the SHTF, Thrax555 will most certainly be one of the first to go. Imbred as she is...:vs_smirk:


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> 
> Should the SHTF, Thrax555 will most certainly be one of the first to go. Imbred as she is...:vs_smirk:


Man i love the internet. Thanks for the help now this thread is closed


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Don't let the door hit you in your azz on the way out .


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like the name Thrax is a contraction of Anthrax, which appears just what this person is.

A contagion, lurking in the ground, with the 555 as the fertilizer composition it originated from..

Slippy, you had a point I missed, a female witch, with time of the month problems.

It is a wonder that "it" has not already been shot.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Wow... that's some entrance.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Well, bye!


----------



## spork (Jan 8, 2013)

Man I'm always early to work...but late for the fun... Some people think they're entitled to information without doing a little work for it. The sad thing is it is very easy to get all the information he would ever need using the search function. There's a a reason I don't have a high post count. Most things I'm interested in have already been talked about here or on many other sites...just takes a bit of looking.


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

spork said:


> Man I'm always early to work...but late for the fun... Some people think they're entitled to information without doing a little work for it. The sad thing is it is very easy to get all the information he would ever need using the search function. There's a a reason I don't have a high post count. Most things I'm interested in have already been talked about here or on many other sites...just takes a bit of looking.


Lol i dont think im entitled to anything i thought if i could just ask on how i really feel it may be better but im just getting electronically bashed right now :vs_laugh:


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

You guys made my day


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

stevekozak said:


> I suspect this guy is goingto be a survivor! :vs_laugh:


When order is restored come back to this post and ill let you know how things go :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Seems like the name Thrax is a contraction of Anthrax, which appears just what this person is.
> 
> A contagion, lurking in the ground, with the 555 as the fertilizer composition it originated from..
> 
> ...


Lmao coming to your butt-buddy's defense sending internet cover fire.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I still remember my very first shelves I put up and then filling them with various canned goods on day 1. I had no idea what I was doing
just followed my gut feeling. Many years later I sit here with a good feeling knowing my family is covered for quite some time!
There really is a ton on good info here just take time and sort thru it! I think folks including me are reluctant to respond to your initial post
is that same type post has been made hundreds of times here and all your answers are already posted! Good luck with getting started but
go get started!


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

spork said:


> Most things I'm interested in have already been talked about here or on many other sites...just takes a bit of looking.


I do that a lot too. Lots of good info back there.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Thrax555 said:


> When order is restored come back to this post and ill let you know how things go :tango_face_grin:


So now you're good to go? A 1 day turn-around from total panic to top of the mountain?


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

SDF880 said:


> I still remember my very first shelves I put up...


I admit, I don't have shelves (other than the regular pantry). I bought several extra laundry baskets that I keep on the top shelf of my closet. It's a perfectly free space, but boy is it a pain in the butt to reach.


----------



## Thrax555 (Jul 16, 2016)

dmet said:


> So now you're good to go? A 1 day turn-around from total panic to top of the mountain?


Im not saying that. Im saying that i will soak in the few important posts on here and im going to do my own research


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thrax here is my 4G plan it may work for you - 

Gas ( I keep over 100 gallons and cycle it thru the cars)

Grub ( stockpile short and long term food)

Gun ( Have at least one each - Shotgun, long rifle, handgun and plenty ammo)

Gallons ( Buy water and filtration methods) ( Don't buy milk jug type jugs they will leak within a year!) Buy heavy duty bottles/jugs

That is my simple plan and of course I keep medical supplies and fire extingushers on hand.
You can work on power and lights as time goes. Candles to lamps to generators. I have a cool
car battery inverter set-up and a solar charger and it works very well!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thrax555 said:


> Lmao coming to your butt-buddy's defense sending internet cover fire.


You are a feisty little gal! Slippy like :vs_wave:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, people, knock of the BS.

Thrax, stop with the F-bombs.

Everyone else, do NOT quote F-bombs. 

Slippy, I blame you for all the extra work I just had to do. Things have been trucking along so smoothly, lately. I am not surprised you are to blame for the disruption. Bad Slippy!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Come on Boss ........ Thrax started it before I even got here!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Come on Boss ........ Thrax started it before I even got here!


No, she did not.


----------



## tedfy (Jul 14, 2016)

First, you should read the sticky post


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tedfy said:


> First, you should read the sticky post


Folks should, but they rarely do.

Hey, welcome aboard; pop over to the intro section and tell us about yourself so we can give you a proper welcome! :vs_wave:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thrax, sorry I am late to the party I had a very busy day. 

One of the most important things to being prepared is your mindset. Another important thing is to learn not to get unwanted attention. If you have questions ask them and be concise. Broad questions are almost impossible to answer. There is so much information on this forum and so many very smart people. So why don't you start over with a thread with a particular question, I am sure you will get much better results.

Oh and for the record, you are lucky I didn't see the post with the inappropriate language before Denton. There is a reason people call me the crazy Auntie.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> OK, people, knock of the BS.
> 
> Thrax, stop with the F-bombs.
> 
> ...


My bad...:vs_blush:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Slippy never rocks the boat. I am in shock!

To the OP specific things need to come to mind. 

A sort of natural progression is: 

Edc kit
3 day survival kit
1 week survival kit
1 month kit 
Long term stores of food water and supplies
Start the journey to self sustaining

This takes months and then years. You are too late. The derivatives market will pop in time for the next election swhtf and martial law will come into play. The riots rebellion and social unrest result in the fema camps becoming the next nazi style concetration camps and the other world major powers will invade. Most likely nukes will fly. 

Out of the ashes the new world order will rise which will run the show for 7 years and then something biblical will happen. 

Good luck.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This takes months and then years. You are too late. The derivatives market will pop in time for the next election swhtf and martial law will come into play. The riots rebellion and social unrest result in the fema camps becoming the next nazi style concetration camps and the other world major powers will invade. Most likely nukes will fly.
> 
> Out of the ashes the new world order will rise which will run the show for 7 years and then something biblical will happen.
> 
> Good luck.


The seven years won't start until the 7 year peace treaty with Israel. Until then, you have some time. It could be a day, it could be a week, it could be longer. But once you hear about the treaty then all bets are off.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Check out these threads, they may help you out.

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...al/19118-seven-antibiotics-stockpile-why.html

http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/20130-survival-dental-kit.html


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Slippy never rocks the boat. I am in shock!
> 
> To the OP specific things need to come to mind.
> 
> ...


Dang it TC she said no negativity! You're almost as bad as Slippy!


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Thrax555 said:


> Im not saying that. Im saying that i will soak in the few important posts on here and im going to do my own research


If you knew all you needed to know before you came here, why did you bother to seek other perhaps more experienced folks advice? I mean you had all the answers, why didn't you just indoctrinate the rest of US lost souls on board?


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Just calm down it not going to happen tomorrow, uh well I hope not anyway the folks here are good people if you ask real nice they will respond in kind. It would help if we knew a little more about you and where your from we could maybe then point you in the right direction.


----------

